# Welche PCIe Kabel bzw Adapter brauche ich?



## musty90 (13. September 2018)

Servus Freunde dieses Forum wurde mir von einem Kollegen empfohlen, da er meinte hier kann mir geholfen werden,

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir einen Rechner gekauft mit einer GT730 Grafikkarte dieser muss nicht zusätzlich mit Strom versorgt werden.
Ich habe mir deshalb eine gebrauchte GTX780 gekauft und festgestellt die Kabel sind nicht dabei. Diese wollte ich mir separat kaufen und habe
keine passenden Kabel gefunden. Mein Netzteil ist ein Coolermaster 800w Gold und dieser hat 2 freie PCIe 6 pin Anschlüsse.
Die GTX780 hat einen 6pin Anschluss und einen 8pin Anschluss. Was für Kabel brauche ich denn? Habe keine passenden Kabel gefunden.
Habt ihr eventuell einen Link bzw eine Empfehlung wo ich diese Kabel finden kann? Dieses Thema scheint komplizierter zu sein für einen Laien als gedacht.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfestellungen

Liebe Grüße
Musti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2018)

Wie alt ist das Netzteil? Eigentlich haben alle Netzteile seit zig Jahren 6+2-Stecker, also schau mal nach, ob an den 6-Pin-Steckern nicht noch ein kleines Teil mit 2 weiteren Pins ist - das kannst du dann einfach an den 6er-Teil dranmachen, und schon hast du einen 8Pin-Stecker. Aber 800W mit Gold-Label und nicht mal 8Pin bzw. 6+2Pin, das wäre seltsam, wenn das Modell nicht grad 10 Jahre oder älter ist...  ^^  


Nebenbei sind 800W mal eben 300W zu viel  Vor allem mit "Gold"-Effiizenz, da reichen selbst 400W locker, außer man hat eine wahnsinnig stromfressende CPU und dazu noch viele Festplatten und Lüfter..


----------



## musty90 (13. September 2018)

Hey ich habe diesen PC von einem PC Enthusiasten (schätze ich mal) für 20€ bekommen. Die Hardware dafür war ziemlich solide daher habe ich nicht weiter nachgefragt aber so verdreckt wie der im inneren aussah hat der bestimmt einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.  Daher haben mich die 800W die ich nicht verbrauchen werde nicht gestört ^^.  Leider finde ich dazu keine anständigen Kabel und mehr als ein 6 pin Anschluss ist an dem Netzteil auch nicht. Hier muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben mit Adaptern zu arbeiten aber die finde ich auch auf die schnelle nicht raus..


----------



## musty90 (13. September 2018)

Servus Freunde ich habe mal weiter geschaut und bin auf etwas gestoßen das mein Problem hoffe ich lösen wird. Aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir noch unsicher und daher erneut meine Frage
Zu diesem Kabel habe ich diese Beschreibung gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Klammern an den Seiten bei meinem Netzteil nicht passen würde, hätte ich die seitlichen klammern abgeknipst damit dies in mein Netzteil passt. Sonst habe ich keine passende Lösung gefunden.
Was meint ihr?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2018)

musty90 schrieb:


> Servus Freunde ich habe mal weiter geschaut und bin auf etwas gestoßen das mein Problem hoffe ich lösen wird. Aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir noch unsicher und daher erneut meine Frage
> Zu diesem Kabel habe ich diese Beschreibung gefunden
> 
> 
> ...


 Kann es sein, dass an dem Netzteil einfach nur nicht alle Kabel dran sind, die eigentlich mit im Lieferumfang dabei waren? Kannst du mal genau beschreiben, welche Stecker du definitiv zur Verfügung hast?


Es ist aber kein Problem, wenn du einen Adapter für 8Pin nutzt, solange die Eingangsbuchsen des Adapter auch alle versorgt sind - Hauptsache der Strom insgesamt reicht aus. 

Du könntest also - wenn du zB zwei freie IDE-Stromstecker hats, auch so einen nehmen: https://www.amazon.de/Movoja-Grafikkarten-Stromkabel-Stromadapter-Y-Adapter/dp/B078RQG6YH


----------



## musty90 (13. September 2018)

Genau ich denke es sind nicht alle Kabel dran die damals bei dem Netzteil beigelegt wurden. Deshalb versuche ich mich selbst darum zu kümmern ^^. 

Vielen Dank für den Link aber das sind doch Molex Stecker? die eine Seite ist ja PCIE für das Netzteil der Teil wäre richtig und die andere Seite die für die Grafikkarte ist, sind Molex Stecker? Der würde ja gar nicht in die Grafikkarte passen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2018)

musty90 schrieb:


> Genau ich denke es sind nicht alle Kabel dran die damals bei dem Netzteil beigelegt wurden. Deshalb versuche ich mich selbst darum zu kümmern ^^.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Link aber das sind doch Molex Stecker? die eine Seite ist ja PCIE für das Netzteil der Teil wäre richtig und die andere Seite die für die Grafikkarte ist, sind Molex Stecker? Der würde ja gar nicht in die Grafikkarte passen?


 Mein Link wäre ein Adapter, bei dem du zwei freie Molex-Stecker vom Netzteil reinsteckst, damit du einen PCIe 8Pin-Stecker als Ergebnis bekommst. 

Das Bild, das du gepostet hattest, sieht ein wenig abenteuerlich aus, da sich dabei aus nur einem Kabel bis zu 4-5 Stecker ergeben. Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich klappt bzw. nicht mit Pech ein Kabel zu heiß werden und durchbrennen könnte. Wie viele 6-Pin-Stecker hast du denn derzeit verfügbar? Wenn du 2 hast, dann nimm eines davon für den 6-Pin-Anschluss und für den zweiten Stecker dann so einen Adapter: https://www.amazon.de/DeLock-Kabel-Power-PCIE-Pin/dp/B012HGBWHE/


----------



## musty90 (14. September 2018)

Hallo Herbboy 

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe nachdem ich mein PC auseinander gebaut habe kam die Überraschung denn dieser hat doch mehr Anschlüsse die aber an dem Kabelstrang (gesleeved) befestigt sind und da der vorbesitzer alles mit Kabelbindern fixiert hat war das auf dem ersten Blick nicht zu erkennen. 
Zufälligerweise haben genau die Kabel gepasst die ich gestern vorschlagen habe PS: auf dem Bild waren 2 Exemplare daher sah das so wirrwarr aus. Dennoch vielen Dank für die Denkanstöße, das Thema ist für mich somit beendet ^^. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

